# Primobolan hairloss, have you ever experienced it?



## LightBearer (Apr 15, 2011)

For you bros who have hair and used primobolan, did you notice any excelerated hair loss? Moreso than test?
For some reason I was under the impression that primo was gentile on the hair line, but after rereading profiles it appears to be harsh since its a dht derrivative.
What's you're take on it?

I did realize it was dht derrived but I as I understood, it was ok for hair bc its very low on the androgednic scale, so I assumed that would make it g2g


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 15, 2011)

hair is over rated bro. shave it off,


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 15, 2011)

Primo is notorious for promoting hairloss. 

One option is to use Nizoral shampoo - you can get 1% in most stores next to the dandruff shampoo. Or 2% online, e.g. at WholeSale Hair Products, inc .


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 15, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Primo is notorious for promoting hairloss.
> 
> One option is to use Nizoral shampoo - you can get 1% in most stores next to the dandruff shampoo. Or 2% online, e.g. at WholeSale Hair Products, inc*.


ive actually got something like nizoral but better, nioxin, for my test e cycle


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 15, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> ive actually got something like nizoral but better, nioxin, for my test e cycle




Also a great hair product.


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 16, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Also a great hair product.



Awesome, I've got a gallon each of shampoo and conditioner. Think shampoo alone will keep hair loss on cycle at minimum?


----------



## BP2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

Where do you buy nioxin at?  I saw some stuff on Amazon that was really pricey and like a 3 system or something.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 5, 2012)

Try topical spiro. It smells like shit but since I have started using it I have not noted any hair loss. And I run fairly significant doses. But in truth I don't think I'm disposed to major loss.  That being said the only consideration my hair gets is a dht removing shampoo and a daily application of spiro.
Also I have not noted hair loss on primo. For me test and winstrol seem to bother my hair. Masteron and primo made my hair look thiner but as soon as I stop the drug the thickness comes right back.


----------



## GFR (Mar 5, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> Primo is notorious for promoting hairloss.
> 
> One option is to use Nizoral shampoo - you can get 1% in most stores next to the dandruff shampoo. Or 2% online, e.g. at WholeSale Hair Products, inc*.


Did not know this. I will never run Primo now.


----------



## Getbig2 (Mar 5, 2012)

Interesting, running primo right now and havent seen any hairloss, I will keep an eye out for those side effects though cuz I like my hair!


----------



## squigader (Mar 5, 2012)

Yep! DHT-derived means that it won't aromatize into something estrogenic, but then you have the problems of DHT: hair loss.


----------



## BP2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

dieseljimmy said:


> Try topical spiro. It smells like shit but since I have started using it I have not noted any hair loss. And I run fairly significant doses. But in truth I don't think I'm disposed to major loss. That being said the only consideration my hair gets is a dht removing shampoo and a daily application of spiro.
> Also I have not noted hair loss on primo. For me test and winstrol seem to bother my hair. Masteron and primo made my hair look thiner but as soon as I stop the drug the thickness comes right back.


 
Bro I was about to order some then researched it and found this:

Spironolactone can cause decreased libido, impotence, and gynecomastia (excessive development of the male breasts) and is therefore used mainly in women. It can also cause accumulation of potassium in the body (hyperkalemia), which could lead to other serious health problems.

Because spironolactone reduces the body's production of testosterone and also blocks its testosterone receptors, in men it can cause gynecomastia, impotence, erectile dysfunction, loss of sex drive and other conditions such as reduction of muscle mass, fatigue and physical weakness which are also generally associated with low testosterone levels and hypogonadism in males

an aldosterone antagonist, and a potassium-sparing diuretic used to treat high blood pressure. Spironolactone is approved as a diuretic but has not been approved as treatment for alopecia, by the FDA.


----------



## BP2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

Propecia can fuck with your sex drive as well.  And Minoxidil is basically Rogaine which will do nothing for me as I have a little loss in the front of my hairline nothing in the middle or back.  So looks like there is nothing.


----------



## Dath (Mar 5, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> Where do you buy nioxin at?  I saw some stuff on Amazon that was really pricey and like a 3 system or something.



It is pricy, but for me it's help. (not do to primo) just a birth mark where the hair has thinned out 
You can buy it as the three part pack or individual. The bottles are 33ounces. Ones a cleanser(shampoo)
Another is scalp therapy(conditioner) and the third small bottle is the foam you apply to the thinning areas at night. 
I get though it a hair dresser from here supply store. Pay like 40$i think, lasts close too two months so it's reasonable.


----------



## BP2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks I will look into it.


----------



## Grozny (Mar 6, 2012)

LightBearer said:


> For you bros who have hair and used primobolan, did you notice any excelerated hair loss? Moreso than test?
> For some reason I was under the impression that primo was gentile on the hair line, but after rereading profiles it appears to be harsh since its a dht derrivative.
> What's you're take on it?
> 
> I did realize it was dht derrived but I as I understood, it was ok for hair bc its very low on the androgednic scale, so I assumed that would make it g2g



imo if you are genetically prone to hairloss, remember that no AAS cycle is truly 100% "safe". 

Finasteride will not interact with it.

Actually DHT derived drugs do not undergo local conversion (potentiation) in the scalp since they are already 5-alpha reduced (the enzyme than makes DHT from test). So look at it like this:

Testosterone based drugs become more potent in the scalp because they convert to stronger DHT compounds (locally, in the scalp).

Nandrolone based drugs actually get weaker in the scalp. They are less potent for hair loss.

DHT-derived drugs and all those not subject to 5-alpha reduction in the scalp: Have fairly balanced levels of activity (not much more potent, not much less in the scalp).


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Mar 6, 2012)

LightBearer said:


> For you bros who have hair and used primobolan, did you notice any excelerated hair loss? Moreso than test?
> For some reason I was under the impression that primo was gentile on the hair line, but after rereading profiles it appears to be harsh since its a dht derrivative.
> What's you're take on it?
> 
> I did realize it was dht derrived but I as I understood, it was ok for hair bc its very low on the androgednic scale, so I assumed that would make it g2g



we have the same hair, i havnt experienced any hair loss on my test cycle, not using anything for it either, nizoral every once in a while.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 6, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> Bro I was about to order some then researched it and found this:
> 
> Spironolactone can cause decreased libido, impotence, and gynecomastia (excessive development of the male breasts) and is therefore used mainly in women. It can also cause accumulation of potassium in the body (hyperkalemia), which could lead to other serious health problems.
> 
> ...


 
spiro comes in a oral and topical form(basically a fluid). I do not use the oral form. just the topical.  I think topical use does not have near the side effects. I have no side effects.
I took propecia for a year or so as a preventative measure.... I was at a comedy club sitting on this cheap shit chair awkwardly for about two hours. I had to pee bad waited for the show to end and I made a b-line for the bathroom when he ended(chris titus by the way is funny as shit stand up). I was the first in the bathroom when the rest of the crowd started working into the bathroom. I must have stood there for 10 minutes, I could not piss. 20 people must have came and went. 
It was the must fucked up feeling. (I now have sypathy for old dudes) my prostate was so inflamed from propecia and tren. I dumped both of them the next day.


----------



## redz (Mar 6, 2012)

I don`t have any problems with Winny or Mast so would it be a pretty safe bet primo would be ok too? or is it harsher than winny and mast?


----------

